# Snakeheads, Snakeheads, Snakeheads



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

this just in..... man are they ever taking over the Potomoc. Heres the link to a story about a couple of guys doing there part to destroy this non-native species. 

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2005/10/10/AR2005101001602.html


----------



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

*Bass Pro Shops*

To bad they didnt give the guys something for there hard work, I think the state will though. this is really not a good thing, it can entirely through off our ecological system and tear apart our bio-diversity in the Potomoc.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

i heard they are good eating... except i'm not so sure how safe it is since its from the potomac...


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Man that is crazy!!! I have fished that area many a times when I was stationed there. Caught a bunch of bass and some nice catfish near that hole too. I wonder if the migratory stripers will eat snakeheads or will it be the other way [email protected]  The way it looks in 5 years instead of a 10 pound catfish you will catch a 10 pound snakehead.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Reminds me of the lamprey problem years ago..*

They almost wiped out the trout population in the Great Lakes...

Sandcrab


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey Combat, think Flea prefers link to story and not a copy paste of it (though I don't think he minds snippits), think it's more for legal reasons than anything, so you may want to delete the story, but keep the link.

Not real sure, may want to check with Flea.

Real interesting article though, who knows what will end up happenning with the snakehead, sounds like there are a shitload out there.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

They could very well be our next great fishery.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

What I can't understand is why no one will admit that this snakehead problem has been here for more years that you read. In 1969 I went to my local fish store and was able to buy a snakehead for my home fishtank back then a lot of young kids had fishtanks with snakeheads and when they got tried of them they either flushed them down the toilet or dropped then in there local pond. With the numbers that are there it does take a sharp mind to see that this has not just started.


----------



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

Maybe they could open up a Snakehead Pro shop. I heard they are a delicious fish, but i wouldn't want to clean it. They're making too big of a deal... soon or later, something else will come along and wipe out snakehead anyways... besides... i rather catch a carnivorous snakehead than a trash catfish... no offense to catfish lovers...


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Armyguy said:


> ... i rather catch a carnivorous snakehead than a *trash *catfish... no offense to catfish lovers...


   

No offense taken, but there are some on here that are pretty partial to a nice kitty fillet bathed in hot oil... including muah.  

Wanna get an unofficial P&S snakehead tourney going? Sounds like a winner to me.  
.


----------



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

finally a fish we can catch anytime and anywhere.. and it's big and probably gives a good fight... i wonder if we can catch it, clean it , and use the meat as a bait.... I wonder if we catch it and sell it to some asian market.. it's a delicacy in asia... i heard some countries farm these snakeheads for the meat...


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

It's supposed to be good to eat. I'd try one.

Like any invasive species, they are probably here to stay. We'll just have to learn to live with them. At least they don't invade saltwater.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

"Like any invasive species, they are probably here to stay. We'll just have to learn to live with them. At least they don't invade saltwater."

Hope theyre not gonna stay. in the everglatdes everybody dumps thier python that can grow to 20 ft. gator eats python. python tries to eat gator, bursts. python eats dog. python eats cat. python eat turkey. thats the most recent. TODAY. :--| cat yesterday
I think theyve recoverd around 125 pythons theyre in the last 3 years.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

next p&s cookout should be a snakehead fishing tourny, biggest one gets to have the first bite


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

I'm headed out this week to try to catch some. I hear they are related to and very similar to Bowfins.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

They look just like bowfins. I have caught and almost caught some nasty (big A$$) bowfins here in SC. I am from up your way though. First time I caught one I thought oh Sh^% there are snakeheads here too  . Down here they call them a chocolate snook  

The bow fin down here will routinely eat your entire spinnerbait! They have razor teeth and if you dont have wire or heavy mono your done. My dad brother and myself have hooked into some 10+ pounders and brought back only line (while bass fishing).

I have read and talked to locals who say bowfins are nasty to eat.

My dads little choc snook


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Most of the fish we target in the potomac around DC have been introduced/are invasive...yes Large Mouth, Tiger Musky, Crappie you name it cept for the king around here...the mighty Rockfish.

Personally, I think the cat fish are gonna get real big eating all the snakeheads.


----------



## Skinpower (Oct 5, 2005)

*They use this fish as medicine*

You know, the oriental medicine isn't just for killing vacteria in the body but curing the human body and making the body healthier so that the body can defeat the disease later. 

They use northern snakehead as a medicine for especially, women who just give a birth. They make a soup with this fish for women to regain their strength quickly after giving the birth. 

It is good eating for everybody as well. It has hard flesh so it is a little chewy when you bake this fish. Maybe therefore they often make a soup out of it. And, this fish will eat any fish in fresh water. Freshwater catfish will be a good fight against snakehead since they often eat baby snakeheads. I don't think snakehead can live in saltwater so we don't have to worry about them killing stripers and blues in c/ bay.


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

let's put a Striper and a Snakehead in a tank, see who eats who. My bet a 35lb Striper we eat that snakehead for a snack. I like Snakehead Pro shop. First annual Potomac Snakehead Tourney.
Don't worry guys once the Asian fellows find out that there are snakeheads in the river, that alone will control the population. They'll wind up under the buffet lamps.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I'd say a 15-20# flathead would slurp em up like a nightcrawler, a big rockfish would swallow them long fish whole...........


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

*since we're on a roll*

A 1 # crappie, lm and sm bass,walleye,gar, or rockfish will punish a baby snake head. They look like a large bull minnow.  ..I saw that news clip yesterday I don't there survive the fishing pressure. I aslo think they can't reproduce fast enought now that babies are being killed on site


----------



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

*remember young rockfish*

Lets think about where rockfish go to spawn. freashwater, the potomoc juevinille rockfish could be in danger if the population is not checked . Flea I hope you dont mind I posted the whole story. Sorry if you are.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I think there's a small population of rockfish spawn in the Potomac. The majority spawns in the upper bay, Susky area. I could be wrong, but I doubted.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I heard 85% of the WORLDS striper population spawns in the upper Bay. However, there are signifigant spawning runs in every tributary in the Bay, Delaware Bay, north of it and in NC waters...also in San Fran bay out west....but still 85% were they originated.

I accidentally cast net striper frye (1"ers)in tidal creeks around PLO every year.

I assume they can spawn in brackish


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

(staring at Crawfishe's picture) .......snake...what?

no really all we have to do is tell Omega protein
that they are full of Omega 3 and they'll that it from there, trust me.


----------



## t58martin (Jul 18, 2005)

*compete for food*

maybe the Striper and Snakehead don't eat each other, what if one eats the others food source and straves the other out. The timing of the broods will be interesting also. I wonder how much salinity the Snakeheads can/will tolerate?

btw; Craw, where'd you get that video clip? She's way hot.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

t58martin said:


> btw; Craw, where'd you get that video clip? She's way hot.


It's a .gif image, an animated picture. If you right click on the picture and go to property, you'll where it's loading from. 
... i just post so you see her again...


----------

